# Not new to chickens, but new to this!!



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Okay, in Cambodia, we keep our chickens in the chicken house all the time. So, I have not had this issue with my flock.

However, now, I am in the US watching - or attempting to watch, my friend's chickens. All of the chicks were hatched in incubators, so no hen to show them the way. In fact, the larger birds have nothing to do with them.

Anyway, in the evening, the chicks will NEVER attempt to go inside. It is a job to try to catch the little buggers - some a month or so old, and some bigger. I have to wait until dark to go chasing them. But, they still are a problem and I can't get them all inside at night. With winter coming on, they will not live, and with predators in the area, well, they won't live long. 

The house has an automatic door, but I keep it open easily by flashing a light on it in the evening. So, that isn't the problem. They just will not go in the house.

Does anyone have an idea as to how to get these birds to go in the house? I am in major need of advice here, folks.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Any way you can keep them from going out? 

I'm wondering if the adults are bullying them causing them to be afraid to go in. 

Light? That might also be causing part of the problem. Were they doing this before you put the light on the closer? 

Are you home for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Any way you can keep them from going out?
> 
> I'm wondering if the adults are bullying them causing them to be afraid to go in.
> 
> ...


No. It's open inside the house. The little ones have a place to go to get away from the larger birds, though.

The chicken house has a heat light on (I'm in Monmouth, Oregon) inside. But, no, I normally do not have to leave a light on the sensor. I just unplug the controller, normally, if necessary.

Before, they still were not going into the chicken house. It is just easier for my friend to scoop them up than for me to catch them, I guess. But, he's out of the country until next March.

No. I'm home for Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Years.  Seriously, I am here looking after his farm and vineyard, until he and his wife return in March. I will return to Cambodia at that time, as well.


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Anyone? If I am unable to get these little guys in the chicken house, they surely will not live long outside.


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

The best way is to keep them inside for several days. That then becomes their home and they'll more likely go in at night. You can also use scratch to get them to go where you want.
Herding chickens and cats is futile.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I built a cage in the coop to keep the smaller ones in for about a week to teach them where home is. After a week I let them out. Some need retraining sometimes lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As you can see, everyone thinks your only option is to keep them up for a least a retraining period. If they have some place safe already existing in the coop can it be enclosed to keep them in and is it big enough for them?

And it might be best to go out and round them up early. If they know what treats are that might work as mentioned earlier. 

Is any family located on that side of the coast? 

And remember we discussed feed? How did that turn out? Did the feather picking stop?


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

robin416 said:


> As you can see, everyone thinks your only option is to keep them up for a least a retraining period. If they have some place safe already existing in the coop can it be enclosed to keep them in and is it big enough for them?
> 
> And it might be best to go out and round them up early. If they know what treats are that might work as mentioned earlier.


Well, I will see if I can do that, then. I will try to get them all inside and keep them there. IF I can get them there, I will just keep them from going out and open the door manually every morning, and open it again to let the other birds in in the evening.



robin416 said:


> Is any family located on that side of the coast?


No family here. All my family is located in the Southeast. I'm the only one here. This part of the country is totally new to me.



robin416 said:


> And remember we discussed feed? How did that turn out? Did the feather picking stop?


That was with my chickens in Cambodia. I started raising silkies. Some of them continued to do that, so we separated them. It no longer happens.

I also mix their feed, sun flower seeds, some cracked corn, commercial feed, etc.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I built mine with wood and chicken wire scraps I had here. All free !! Lure them with food. It always works for me. I also sprinkle food in the run then close it behind them. It's a lot easier to catch them because it is enclosed. If I still can't catch them then I use a fishing net in the run. Then I catch them for sure. I am too old and out of shape to chase them in the yard lol. I do it this way also when I want to pick a certain chicken for eating or selling.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

Keep them enclosed for about a week or so. Don't let them out throughout this period.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

when I was in that pickle, CF friends advised me to lock them in for a few days. I did. after that they were ready to go "to bed"at sundown. but those were my first bunch, so no others to compete with. Next go round I got a mama with nine peeps. She taught them very nicely. My recent acquisitions, I kept in their own small tractor coop and introduced them through a series of steps, fencing, play dates, etc. until they were astute enough to free range and hustle into the big coop after the older ones were up on the roosting bar. the youngers still haven't nudged their way onto the bar. They roost on top of the nesting boxes now. I assume as winter gets harder, they will get up the nerve to cozy up and stay warm snuggling together with the older birds. or not...?
good luck. lucky friends you have! to get you away from Cambodia in the winter!


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum
Mary Wirick, aka. Treehouse, Profwirick, Ma Wirick???


----------

